# Red Meat & Red Wine



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

Okay. Last night two dry aged NY strips were paired with the most wonderful red...Check out the label.

https://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=redmeatredwinebw7.png

Paolo Bea's Rosso de Veo (2002) was mindblowing. Cheaper than my favorite Bea, the Sagrintino de Montefalco ($100). At $30-40 bucks a bargain.


----------

